# luces secuenciales con Logo!



## cadavala (Mar 5, 2011)

tengo dudas de como reiniciar el registro de desplazamiento!!! cualquier ayuda sera de mucha utilidad!!


----------



## Nepper (Mar 5, 2011)

cadavala dijo:
			
		

> hey amigo krit veo que conoces mucho en logo yo tengo un programita con  logo y quiere que me des un apoyo tengo mis luces secuenciales con en  registro de desplazamiento y no se como hacer para que comienze desde un  principio este registro y encima no se como enviarte el programa porque  soy nuevo en esto de los foros. si me respondieras con una solucion de  como enviarte mi programa para que lo anañices seria bueno. gracias


hem... ¿no tenés un bit que se llame o se prenda en el primer escan luego de que lo enciendas? y... ¿no tenes una entrada en el shift_registrer que es un reset??....


----------



## MrCarlos (Mar 5, 2011)

Hola cadavala  

y con cual programa se abre el archivo contenido en el .RAR que adjuntaste ?

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## pandacba (Mar 5, 2011)

Si no me equivoco es el formato en que guarda los archivos el Logo! Confort, lo cual es obvio ya que la programación se hace para el logo!


----------

